# Please Help I need advice!



## Fuze (Nov 2, 2011)

I need a bit of advice Please.

I have had a wood burning stove fitted by a local company about six weeks ago. I went on holiday last week and the roof has leaked. 

I am currently decorating my lounge and I had removed the boiler thermostat from the wall and left it on top of the stove so it was out reach of the dogs, but we still could control the central heating as it is a wireless controller. The water had dipped into the thermostat and it was ruined.

The company concerned came round when the stove was in use and tried with a hose and it did not leak! So there conclusion is the leak is from another part of the roof and they will not pay the £150 pounds for the thermostat. I am now worried I have a major roof leak.

The roof is a flat felted roof with small chippings. I have swept the stones away from around the flashing and left a hose running around the just the flashing. Within 3-4 minutes the ceiling started to drip water at the same original point.

The installer has held me to ransom on the controller and made me pay half so I can have central heating. 

I asked a roofing company to have a look and they told me it has not been installed correctly and will leak and he can fix it by stripping of the flashing heating the flat roof to reactivate the felt. Seal flashing underside with bitumen and then apply bitumen to the flashing and then felt up to the storm collar for a total seal. 

The installer has come back and said they will pay the roofing company to fix it but they will not give me any future warrantee and they will not pay the outstanding balance for the thermostat as the leak was not their fault.

Can anyone tell from the attach pictures if they have done a good job?

What should I do next?

Thanks in advance for any device

Regards

Darren


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Well it was not flashed according to roofing industry standards, but we roofers call HVAC technicians "roof butchers", so it was pretty standard for a roof job by a HVAc tech. "Just slap some tar on it!"


Having said that, depending on layers, it is possible the roof could be leaking from elsewhere. Did YOU throw a hose on it to see if it would leak? It's possible water could be actually elaking through the cap of the pipe and dripping within the pipe. I have seen that numerous times, especially with wind driven rain. 

No matter what though, you want to get that pipe professionally flashed. But to be honest, the roof isn't really looking so hot, and it's time to start saving for a new roof.


----------



## ottawaroofing (Jul 3, 2011)

*Ottawa Flat Roofing*

From what I see its a rookie job. If it was done by an experienced and trusted roofing company it would of never happened. They are taking you for a ride and looking for a way out of it. http://www.ottawaroofing.net


----------



## mmbuilds (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm sorry to say but that was not properly installed. You should always ask for references before you have someone work at your property. Many companies just want to go in fast and dirty and come out ahead. You need someone who takes their time and does it right the first time. Sometimes you get what you pay for when you go with the guy who seems too good to be true. (I don't know if that is the case for you, but for others I know, that is what had happened).

________________________________________
http://www.mmbuilds.com


----------



## chb70 (Jan 19, 2009)

No that is not a good job, let the roof company fix it properly.

Complete Roof


----------



## johnny (Jan 4, 2012)

What was that guys name, Scabdulah The Butcher ?


----------

